# Residence question help help help



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

Question is..... I got a card for a town to interview in. I was living in the town at the time of the test and got residency. Over the past 2 years i have since moved out of town. I got a card in the mail for a full time slot and will interview. Will me not living in the town disqualify me from the position or will I be grandfathered in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Under civil service, your residency at the time of the exam is what counts, but the municipality may have more stringent rules. Just be honest and don't try to "extend" your residency, because the background investigator WILL find out.


----------



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

I figured as much considering all they have to do is run me in the system. Thanks for the info


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Some towns that require you live in or within so many miles give you a period of time that you have to get where they require you to be. I had an interview with one department that gave you 6 months after hire to move in. It really does depend on the town.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> Some towns that require you live in or within so many miles give you a period of time that you have to get where they require you to be. I had an interview with one department that gave you 6 months after hire to move in. It really does depend on the town.


MGL states you have to live within 15 miles, but that's straight line from the closest borders, making it seem much further, and it's routinely ignored anyway.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I was living in Boston when my Job called me in for the process. I was sweating it too, just like the OP. End result is I am here.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Under civil service, your residency at the time of the exam is what counts, but the municipality may have more stringent rules. Just be honest and don't try to "extend" your residency, because the background investigator WILL find out.


This might be the case, but I alwasy thought the second you move, you basically lose out on residency for a year (as it takes one year living somewhere new to establish residency there). I also believe under civil service rules if you're hired via a residency preference, you have to maintain that residency for one full year AFTER being hired.

Could be wrong, but without looking it up, that's how I remember the rules to be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> This might be the case, but I alwasy thought the second you move, you basically lose out on residency for a year (as it takes one year living somewhere new to establish residency there). I also believe under civil service rules if you're hired via a residency preference, you have to maintain that residency for one full year AFTER being hired.
> 
> Could be wrong, but without looking it up, that's how I remember the rules to be.


Unless it's changed since I took the exam (a long time ago, I will admit), your residency at the time of the exam is good for the life of the list, unless you choose to formally change it. IOW, if I list City A as my residency, then move to City B after the results come out, my residency for City A is still good unless I change it to City B with civil service (which only a moron would do, since you need a year to establish new residency as you noted).

Basically prohibiting someone from consideration for a job (which in effect is exactly what eliminating residency would be) just because they choose to move, perhaps because of situations beyond their control, would be beyond unfair.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Basically prohibiting someone from consideration for a job (which in effect is exactly what eliminating residency would be) just because they choose to move, perhaps because of situations beyond their control, would be beyond unfair.


Perhaps, but if you're not there anymore, it would seem to me the main reasons and benefits of having a resident there a no longer present.

I'm sure there are plenty of people who live in non-CS municipalities, but take the test every two years with little chance of ever breaking through. That to me is unfair...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Perhaps, but if you're not there anymore, it would seem to me the main reasons and benefits of having a resident there a no longer present.


I couldn't disagree more....I grew up and spent the majority of my life in Quincy, so I therefore had very intimate knowledge of the geography and intimacies of the city when I was hired, which have served me very well over the years (I was living in Quncy when I was hired, just for the record).

If I chose (or had) to move outside the city once my 1991 civil service list came out, should my position have been given away to a carpetbagger who only lived in the city for one year prior and who couldn't find Hancock Street with 2 hands and a flashlight, in order for him/her to take advantage of our favorable working conditions?



OfficerObie59 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of people who live in non-CS municipalities, but take the test every two years with little chance of ever breaking through. That to me is unfair...


Don't hate the players, hate the game. Move to a civil service municipality, or do something to have your city/town accept the provisions of civil service.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Touche on all counts.


----------



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for all the inputs guys. I'm hoping I'm good to go. I took advantage of the housing market and bought a home outside the town.


----------



## drock (Sep 7, 2011)

I just received a card in the mail today and I am wonder about my residency. I've lived in my current location for the last four years, still have copies of all my leases, all my bills are sent to my address, my employer (DOC) uses my current address on it, but my license and car are registered under my parents address because I four years ago when I was in college that was the address I used. I just went to the RMV today and changed all my information over.....Could this be an issue for my current residency choice when they start my interview and background?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Civil Service residency question*

It will probably raise some questions, but if you have the documentation to prove where you've been living, it probably won't be an issue. Just be honest and don't try to play games with the background investigator.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I couldn't disagree more....I grew up and spent the majority of my life in Quincy, so I therefore had very intimate knowledge of the geography and intimacies of the city when I was hired, which have served me very well over the years (I was living in Quncy when I was hired, just for the record).
> 
> If I chose (or had) to move outside the city once my 1991 civil service list came out, should my position have been given away to a carpetbagger who only lived in the city for one year prior and who couldn't find Hancock Street with 2 hands and a flashlight, in order for him/her to take advantage of our favorable working conditions?
> 
> Don't hate the players, hate the game. Move to a civil service municipality, or do something to have your city/town accept the provisions of civil service.


Or get creative like I did and send resumes to the smallest CS town you can find and convince the chief to skip a whole bunch of people to hire you and justify it to CS, lol. It worked!


----------



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Residentcy Help*

I got my test results bach from civil service this Saturday and noticed that under my score it said that I didnt claim residency and also didnt include the towns I selected. I know for a fact that I did submit the forms cla. Has anyone had this problem and if so how do I go about making sure I get put on the residency list for the town I live in? Can someone please help me I dont want to loose my residency.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Residentcy Help*



dmelo1 said:


> I got my test results bach from civil service this Saturday and noticed that under my score it said that I didnt claim residency and also didnt include the towns I selected. I know for a fact that I did submit the forms cla. Has anyone had this problem and if so how do I go about making sure I get put on the residency list for the town I live in? Can someone please help me I dont want to loose my residency.


demelo1, There was already a thread on residency. I merged yours into it.


----------

